# Bfp this morning but very worried



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

After 13 treatment cycles I finally got a bfp this morning. I was not expecting it as I have been spotting brown/pink discharge since Sunday evening. Today I had to go to the hospital to get some more cyclogest and steroids, and when I got back and wiped there was bright red watery blood. I am beside myself with worry and don't know whether implantation bleeding can be red. If I started losing on Sunday night (11 days past egg collection), would I still have got a positive this morning (14 dp egg collection) or should it have come out as a bfn? I had 2 embryos transferred - one blast and one morula. Could I be losing just one or doesn't it work like that? Also, when I was pg with my dd I had to have an anti-d injection.If I keep the pregnancy would I need to have one after this bleed? Thanks for any advice x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's imposible to know I'm afraid, it could be an implantation bleed, or, as you say, possibly one embryo being lost. You wouldn't need anti d at this stage, only from around 12 weeks following a bleed. Have you rung your clinic since you got home?

Emilycaitlin


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I've just tried but no answer. Thanks for your reply. I don't think I'll be able to bear this if it's bad   xx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi again. Well I went to bed assuming it was all over but this morning I took another test same time as yesterday and the line was much darker. Yesterday the test line was lighter than the control line. and today it was darker than the control. Does this mean there still must be an embryo attached? Thanks xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

It can depend on how concentrated your urine is, but ring your gp or clinic this morning and you cam find out what's happening,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

